# Wie bestimmte Bereiche einer Webseite vor Google schützen?



## Fleck06 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wisst ihr wie ich bestimmte Bereiche einer Seite (irgendwelche Menüpunkte bzw. die Informationen darin) vor dem Googlebot (etc.) schützen kann?

thx!


----------



## Gumbo (29. Mai 2006)

Benutze am besten den Robots-Exclusion-Standard um Teile der Website für Suchmaschinen auszuschließen.


----------



## kabel2 (29. Mai 2006)

yo siehe auch hier
http://www.google.de/support/webmasters/bin/topic.py?topic=8460


----------

